# What do you Miss Most about where You used to Live?



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

..if you live in a different country or different part of the same country to where you grew up or lived for many years, are there things that you still miss about that or those areas ( apart from people)...that are not available where you live now..and what are they?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 28, 2015)

Climate. Nothing else.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 28, 2015)

Really not much.  Can't think of anything that I don't have here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 28, 2015)

I was perfectly content in my San Diego until "they" came.  Everyone who visited had to come back and buy so a great little city that no one ever knew of went from pop 250K to 3.1 Million.  Completely ruined it. BTW WW2 was partly responsible.  During the war we had Army, Navy and Marines.  When the war was over they all went home and talked about San Diego and ended up back out there.  Thanks Hitler, Tojo and Hirohito.....


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

I’ve lived in the same city for the better part of 42 yrs (although I moved to different suburbs a few times), and I’m quite content.  But sometimes I miss the simplicity and innocence/sweetness of the town I was born in and the town where I went to high school.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 28, 2015)

I miss Lake Superior, lilacs, northern lights, daylight in summer at around 330 am continuing until around 10 pm. I miss the feel of home. I miss the smell of fresh-mown lawns in the summer and the first new sNOw in the fall. I miss that one day in October when the sky is clear blue, the wind calm, the sun warm. It was the day I knew I had to sit on the porch swing all day long and let everything else wait because winter was coming and I couldn't sit out there again until late in the spring. I miss the smell of Christmas there. I miss the feel of spring. 

It was home and the only place that ever felt like it was home and right where I was meant to be.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Before we moved to this location, we lived way across town quite close to the lake and a huge park beside it and I loved the ethnic village-like atmosphere of that neighborhood where I could shop in the little delis and sit at the sidewalk cafes and browse in the trendy little shops.  The area we're in now is nice too but different.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2015)

I grew up in the largest city in Scotland I miss none of it...however I do miss the scenic parts of Scotland and I miss hearing  the accent!! 


I lived for 10 years in Southern Spain...and I miss sitting on the porch on a warm summers' night listening to the Cicadas making their chattering noise  under our Palm trees..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 31, 2015)

I lived for the longest time in Hampshire, in a village that boasted the best brewery in the UK (IMHO). There had been a brewery in the village since the 1700's and owned by the Gale family since the 1850s.  Around 2006, the family sold out to a large London brewery and the brewery building was converted to expensive apartments.  It was time to head back north.  This is my home and I love it here - but I miss a pint of Gales Ales.


----------



## Lon (Aug 31, 2015)

I miss the convenience of sporting activites. 10 Minutes to the first tee, 3 minutes to the indoor pool & spa, 5 minutes to the courts, 10 minutes to Billards & Darts.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Aug 31, 2015)

I miss my old house and its fireplace. As far as regional things,  I miss good pizza and decent Indian food.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2015)

Good pizza, yeah, that's long gone, even from the old neighborhood, we had some of the best, even in Westchester county NY. In the summer we would eat a slice along with an Italian icy as we called them.  But I also miss rare traffic sightings.  Sometimes we would site outside and count cars for fun, not that there's a lot of traffic on my immediate street now, but it's way more than there was in my earlier days.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Aug 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Good pizza, yeah, that's long gone, even from the old neighborhood, we had some of the best, even in Westchester county NY. In the summer we would eat a slice along with an Italian icy as we called them.  But I also miss rare traffic sightings.  Sometimes we would site outside and count cars for fun, not that there's a lot of traffic on my immediate street now, but it's way more than there was in my earlier days.


I grew up in Queens,  and then moved to Long Island when I got married.  We live at the Jersey Shore now.  The pizza here is nothing like NYC pizza.  We still have lots of cars to count though,  especially during tourist season.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2015)

DizzyBritches said:


> I grew up in Queens,  and then moved to Long Island when I got married.  We live at the Jersey Shore now.  The pizza here is nothing like NYC pizza.  We still have lots of cars to count though,  especially during tourist season.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Oh I know about the Jersey pizza not being similar to NY, I started out in Brooklyn grew up mainly in Westchester, think I lived at one time or another in three of the NYC boroughs, but, when I married I moved to central Jersey, shore area the pizza wasn't at all tasty, so I rarely indulged in it.  But there is a guy who opened a pizza shop in my present neighborhood who moved here from Jersey and their pizza is better than most other shops in town, doesn't compare to my early days, but it has a nice thin crust not as doughy as most others around here.


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 14, 2015)

Central Jersey pizza is getting better. But Queens pizza was the bomb. I grew up with chewy crusts, so that is what I still like. I could do with a slice of Sicilian right now...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyBritches (Sep 14, 2015)

April, my mom grew up in Brooklyn and I have a sister there. But I grew up in Elmhurst, Queens. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndynt (Sep 14, 2015)

Food, food, food.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2015)

There's only one thing I miss about Detroit - the ethnic festivals during the summer.  "Ethnic" in Detroit is the real thing; there are so many different pockets of foreign inhabitants there, so you got the "real" food, crafts, music, dance, etc.  Here in the Orlando area, except for Cuban, Vietnamese, and perhaps Haitian, any other "ethnic festivals" are the Disney-Kids-of-the-Kingdom-ish affairs.  You know....."The Grinning Americans" (a little nod to "Cheers" here) on stage pretending to be furriners.


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2015)

I miss that there were way fewer cars and you could park anywhere. Now it's parking by permit only for residents and you can barely drive down the streets because there are so many cars lining the neighborhood streets and this is an upscale neighborhood, not a main thoroughfare, so it's pretty shocking. IE. I miss the era and they way things used to be rather than the physical place which has changed almost beyoned recognition.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 22, 2015)

have lived in the same city all my life.  From one of my childhood homes I do miss the beautiful lilac tree.  (would never have one now because I back then I did not know about the suckers it sent out through the grass.  Dad must have worked hard to keep those at bay.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

Here we can get about any pizza you want but we always get the Brooklyn Family from NYPD (New York Pizza Delivery).  Pepperoni and fresh Basil....Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

First place I lived was during my youth, so of course I miss that the most. No worries, though, imps live a long time. Remain around to makes lives miserable!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 22, 2015)

Same state but different town. The one where I grew up has turned into liquor stores, hair braiding and bail bondsmen. Fifty years ago and it was pretty well to do.


----------



## Linda (Oct 11, 2015)

I miss the green and dampness of Oregon where I grew up.  I also miss that era.  Where I lived on the coast is a tourist trap now, nothing like it was back then.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2015)

What made you move to California Linda?..please don't answer if it's too personal..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> There's only one thing I miss about Detroit - the ethnic festivals during the summer.  "Ethnic" in Detroit is the real thing; there are so many different pockets of foreign inhabitants there, so you got the "real" food, crafts, music, dance, etc.  Here in the Orlando area, except for Cuban, Vietnamese, and perhaps Haitian, any other "ethnic festivals" are the Disney-Kids-of-the-Kingdom-ish affairs.  You know....."The Grinning Americans" (a little nod to "Cheers" here) on stage pretending to be furriners.



Remember Hamtramack  (sp?)_  A Large Polish area.....next to Highland Park.  I miss the Vernors ginger ale place down
Woodward Ave. at the waterfront  (Detroit River)....looking across to Canada (south).  The only place where Canada is south of the USA>


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 11, 2015)

I grew up, and lived in the Bronx. That was a _long _time ago. As a boy, I lived at my local library. A great selection of books. Later, I haunted the NY Public Library in Manhattan. I really miss the Museums. Natural History, Art, the Planetarium. Growing up, I was within walking distance of the Botanical Gardens, and the Bronx Zoo. After moving to the hills of NJ, we only went into the city a few times.The drive in and parking was way too traumatic, and is now quite expensive. I couldn't do it now under any circumstances. I will always be grateful for what NY added to my life.


----------



## Linda (Oct 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> What made you move to California Linda?..please don't answer if it's too personal..


Hollydolly,  My husband got a bad case of tendinitis in his arm (not good for a carpenter) and so we went running around one summer since he didn't have to work. That was in the late 70s.  We came to California and I remember stopping at Modesto and seeing some apricot trees or something growing and thinking how beautiful it all was.  The same time we went up to Yosemite.  I asked him "Why did you never tell me California was so beautiful?" So then about a year later we moved to California.  In a way I regret it but since most of our kids and grand kids are here I wouldn't want to move away.  I love the climate here but I'm getting sick of this drought.  I love the people (well, most of them) in California and I like how open minded most of them are.


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Remember Hamtramack  (sp?)_  A Large Polish area.....next to Highland Park.  I miss the Vernors ginger ale place down
> Woodward Ave. at the waterfront  (Detroit River)....looking across to Canada (south).  The only place where Canada is south of the USA>



We used to go to Hamtramck (correct spelling, but weird) to a big Polish restaurant whose specialty was chicken noodle soup; with the soup you got two huge chicken feet floating on the top. Once I flirted with the waiter and got THREE.  My Polish friend called me a hussy.   We would also go on Saturdays to get delicious Polish bakery goods; you'd seldom hear English being spoken.    Ahhh, Vernors.  The first year we were there, we lived right around the corner from the plant. My toddler loved to sit in her stroller and watch the bottles going by on the conveyor belt.  

I worked downtown for the first couple of years and we'd have lunch at the American Coney Island or the Lafayette Coney Island.  If you remember the old Saturday Night Live CHEEBURGHA-CHEEBURGHA routine, you'll know exactly how things were.  I know they say that was based on some where in Chicago, but I'll go to the grave swearing it was inspired by the Coney Island places on Lafayette.  Lots of yelling and it definitely wasn't Burger King....you got the hot dogs THEIR way or you didn't get them at all, $#*@&@!.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> We used to go to Hamtramck (correct spelling, but weird) to a big Polish restaurant whose specialty was chicken noodle soup; with the soup you got two huge chicken feet floating on the top. Once I flirted with the waiter and got THREE.  My Polish friend called me a hussy.   We would also go on Saturdays to get delicious Polish bakery goods; you'd seldom hear English being spoken.    Ahhh, Vernors.  The first year we were there, we lived right around the corner from the plant. My toddler loved to sit in her stroller and watch the bottles going by on the conveyor belt.
> 
> I worked downtown for the first couple of years and we'd have lunch at the American Coney Island or the Lafayette Coney Island.  If you remember the old Saturday Night Live CHEEBURGHA-CHEEBURGHA routine, you'll know exactly how things were.  I know they say that was based on some where in Chicago, but I'll go to the grave swearing it was inspired by the Coney Island places on Lafayette.  Lots of yelling and it definitely wasn't Burger King....you got the hot dogs THEIR way or you didn't get them at all, $#*@&@!.



Love Vernor's.  Always went to grandma's house on Sundays and she had a fridge in the basement filled with Stroh's and Vernor's.  I've been to that Coney Island on Lafayette.  My parents grew up in Detroit but moved away after marriage.  I lived in Detroit during the 80's.  Worked at the Freep.


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Love Vernor's.  Always went to grandma's house on Sundays and she had a fridge in the basement filled with Stroh's and Vernor's.  I've been to that Coney Island on Lafayette.  My parents grew up in Detroit but moved away after marriage.  I lived in Detroit during the 80's.  Worked at the Freep.



Free Press, really?  I spent six years at the News in the 70's.  I would have never have believed back then that they would merge.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> Free Press, really?  I spent six years at the News in the 70's.  I would have never have believed back then that they would merge.



Customer Service for 18 months - 88 to 90.  The JOA happened while I was there.  So the peeps from the News came over to our office, sitting next to us yet still making $5/hour more than me.


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, we got a huge across-the-board raise in, I think, '75 or '76 that supposedly brought us up to New York City levels.  I suspect it was to fight off the Guild again.  That was the only reason I lasted for six years.....it certainly wasn't for the working conditions or the warm and fuzzy bosses - ha.  I just couldn't afford to quit.  I was in advertising sales.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 14, 2015)

Gales Ales and my 'local'  The 'Ship & Bell' in Horndean, Hampshire.  The pub was named apparently because it was a stopping off point for ships' chandlers going to and from Portsmouth and the south coast.







Believe it or not, this used to be the main road from London to Portsmouth.  About where the photo was taken from, the road split - one way to Portsmouth and the other to Havant and the coast.  On weekends in the summer, there used to be a policeman directing traffic outside the brewery because the road was so busy.  Now it is bypassed by the A3(M).


----------

